# New to breeding Nigerian Dwarfs.. Any advice



## Blackbird (Oct 10, 2015)

I have two ND does that I have had for about 18 months. I had them bred last year with bucks from the breeder from whom I purchased them. They produced 5 kids (4 survived) between them. Now I am purchasing my first buck an will bring him home next week. I plan to breed the two mature does to him immediately for spring kids and breed the two doelings I have next spring when they will be a year old. I have a separate pen for him and a wether as a companion. I m prepared for the smell and unpleasant behaviors. He is about 18 months old and has proven himself as a sire. He has a good pedigree, conformation and color. I hope we get some nice kids. 
Any advice for a new buck owner and breeder?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your new buck! 

I recommend either "hand-breeding" or using a marking harness on the buck so that you know exactly which day yours does are bred, which makes kidding much less stressful!

Also, don't forget the importance of balanced calcium and phosphorus in buck and wether diets to prevent Urinary calculi. Be sure he has enough calcium my minimizing grains and adding alfalfa as needed depending on your hay.

Good luck with your breedings! And show us some photos of the new guy when you get a chance!


----------



## Blackbird (Oct 10, 2015)

*Advice for new breeder*

Thanks for the input. I am using a small paddock for breeding visits and am able to make note of their interactions. I think there was successful covering on 4 different days for the one doe in standing heat. I'm waiting for the second doe to be receptive. 
Photo attached of Mable and Charlotte helping out with paddock cleaning


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm new to the whole breeding thing too- but so far it's been a lot of fun! :-D


----------

